# UKC # of pups the relitives of your dog has.



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

it lists how many relitives he has... OMG WAY TOO MANY lets count.
If you wanna share how many you had im all ears!
159 + 19 148 23 46 11 7 21 11 18 11 49 35 128 = 686 dogs. and thats only on a standard 4 gen pedigree. WHEW


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you adding the # of pups each ancestor produced? 

That is a lot of course some have that many alone, just a single male.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

3 gen ped.

17-19-29-40-6-44-50-16-28-18-91-45-35-16= 454


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah it adds up just think it puts alot of the dog pop in sepculation concidering some of them are only 8 year old dogs. Wowers


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

18+6+29+29+38+21+10+23+28+18+103+15+44+11=394

Although that is a count for each parent, grandparent, etc. Each parent counts the litter they had together. So some puppies are doubled. So technically she has less than that.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Over 1,900 in 4 generation pedigree. I tried not to count duplicates myself though might have included some. It was almost 1,950. Some ancestors repeat of course so I only counted their offspring once.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

wow  yeah I dont have my ADBA papers in front of me but im pretty sure they dont tell how many... wish they did tho


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

A couple more I did
115
673


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy crap.... that is a lot of dogs!!!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ill play this game lol...this a UKC 4 Gen ped

33+9+15+8+66+18+227+6+192+20+93+5+30+7+109+21+446+24+82+41+192+40+36+12+25+13+18+6=1794


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Loki Luciano 4 gen=56,20,19,69,15,24,37,7,44,40,216,37,42,220,39,446,12,99,15,48,13,93,51,59,22,28,26,148,18=1904 
Luna La Reina 4 gen=20,11,15,19,11,20,56,19,69,24,56,19,56,19,37,7,44,40,216,27,42,42,37,7,44,40,37,7,40,44=1125


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> Ill play this game lol...this a UKC 4 Gen ped
> 
> 33+9+15+8+66+18+227+6+192+20+93+5+30+7+109+21+446+24+82+41+192+40+36+12+25+13+18+6=1794


i got that 446 too...PR Greyline Shabozz?


----------

